

Using All Your CPUs – Elixir on Raspberry Pi 2 - alisnic
https://onfido.com/blog/using-cpus-elixir-on-raspberry-pi2/

======
luxpir
Elixir is new to me. The Raspberry Pi 2 less so - and I'm so impressed with
it. Everything I used to get frustrated about with the Pi 1 has gone.

It's very satisfying to run such a solid system so cheaply. I haven't even
overclocked it. To think its efficiency can be further improved is great news.

Ideas for my own Pi projects basically boil down to having persistent sessions
and server functions. Nothing mind-blowing, but certainly, as I say,
satisfying. It's the silence and low-power consumption of the thing that
really clinches it for me.

Also had my first Minecraft programming session with my nephew recently. He
was ready to leave half-way through to go watch TV when he saw a lake of
diamond blocks appear. Then he sat back down. I've left it in his room (an old
Pi 1) and I'm watching to see where he takes it.

------
coob
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xA743Uv...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xA743UvoXP4J:https://onfido.com/blog/using-
cpus-elixir-on-raspberry-pi2/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

